# Three Amigos



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

For six months I've tried to make up my mind on which gun for carry.The contenders were Glock,XD,and M&P. I shot Glocks and XDs and fondled M&PS.The winner is Glock 23.Went to my fovorite gun shop Monday to buy a Savage 12 VLP .223 that I've had my eye on and that G23 kept saying take me.So i now have two new babies.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations.

Need a babysitter? :mrgreen:

WM


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

Not yet havn't even got to take them out on the town yet.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent choice! Welcome to the Dark Side of the Force.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*baby sitting*

K Bob: Sir; I'll make time; when the "Wandering Man" isn't available.
Best for me the 'weekends':smt023
I have formula, cleaners:mrgreen:and a nice place for "outings":mrgreen:


----------

